# Meuser & Co Metal Lathe - Price, shipping, interested?



## JReimer (Jun 7, 2022)

Hi,

I have a few questions about the lathe below. The short version of the story is a friend is doing an estate cleaning and needs to sell the lathe and has no Idea what they are worth (and I don't either). That being said I would love to offer him the appropriate amount and get it for myself however it is located in Northern Alberta (and I am in southern BC). Note that because of the estate sale it won't be coming available till August. 

Questions:
 1) what is the value of this lathe (assuming well used, maintained but not Brocken) located in Athabasca area Alberta?
 2) Anyone able to help me with understanding how to ship it to the Lower mainland BC (and cost)? I have never tried freight shipping
 3) If it becomes available would anyone here be interested in purchasing? For this one I will go through in order of the responses below (on those interested) so that we aren't doing an auction. Note that it is located in Athabasca Alberta and would need to be picked up there. (although as per question 2 maybe we can help each other on how to ship it).


----------



## phaxtris (Jun 7, 2022)

do you know what size it is ? it looks big 16x+ and heavy? seems that those big boy lathes dont fetch nearly as much as smaller 13x and under units so that is big time in your favor, stuff that big and old (but not old enough) seem also to sit for sale for a long time

someone else can probably give you a better value to it, but personally i wouldn't offer much, maybe 3k? i could be way off, but i see big old (but not old enough) stuff like that sit for months priced 3-10k


----------



## JReimer (Jun 7, 2022)

phaxtris said:


> do you know what size it is ? it looks big 16x+ and heavy? seems that those big boy lathes dont fetch nearly as much as smaller 13x and under units so that is big time in your favor, stuff that big and old (but not old enough) seem also to sit for sale for a long time
> 
> someone else can probably give you a better value to it, but personally i wouldn't offer much, maybe 3k? i could be way off, but i see big old (but not old enough) stuff like that sit for months priced 3-10k


on the Lathes.co site it looks to be a 16" like you guessed  http://www.lathes.co.uk/meuser/ the 16" was the smallest they made. The centers where between 20 and 80 inch and I am not sure what size this one is. all I have are those three pictures. It's hard for me to see if there is a third leg on the bed but the article says that from 60 to 80" centers they had 3 legs so I am guessing it is under 60". 

So big old iron but not so big and not so old to not have some features.


----------



## phaxtris (Jun 7, 2022)

JReimer said:


> on the Lathes.co site it looks to be a 16" like you guessed  http://www.lathes.co.uk/meuser/ the 16" was the smallest they made. The centers where between 20 and 80 inch and I am not sure what size this one is. all I have are those three pictures. It's hard for me to see if there is a third leg on the bed but the article says that from 60 to 80" centers they had 3 legs so I am guessing it is under 60".
> 
> So big old iron but not so big and not so old to not have some features.



yea just not old enough for people to be into the 'nostalgia' of it, i think it would probably be a great unit if its in working order and you have the space, i think the space is what can make those big units go for so much less, not everyone has room for such a big unit, or the need, pretty hard to haul that into a basement, and takes a lot of space in a 2 car garage


----------



## Tom Kitta (Jun 8, 2022)

You would need to provide way more pictures of the lathe to expect anyone to even guess the price. 

What accessories come with the lathe? Is it in fully working condition? Any issues?

Is there maybe somewhere a model number not just serial number? 

It can be worth a LOT of money, or not so much depending on condition. 

Assuming its 16x60 and say in working condition, not any major use, bed in good shape and comes with decent amount of tooling, say few chucks (I see two) and some cutting tools, say 10, has QCTP with say 10 changes etc. 

I say > $5000. Would need far more to actually judge this. My large lathe is also a 16" swing. I seen similar lathes go around 5000+ on auctions around Calgary. But without knowing more its really like broad range.


----------



## JReimer (Jun 8, 2022)

Tom Kitta said:


> You would need to provide way more pictures of the lathe to expect anyone to even guess the price.
> 
> What accessories come with the lathe? Is it in fully working condition? Any issues?
> 
> ...


Hi, Unfortunately that is all the information I have, and because my friend also lives here it's not easy to obtain more information. If anyone is interested in buying it obviously more information and discussion will need to be had before a final price is negotiated. I guess I was just wondering if these are known to be a desirable lathe or anything special about them, or more of just your typical older heavy lathe. 

the model number is the first part of the serial number M00L - that is where I got the information on size from the Lathes.uk site. 

anyone in the Athabasca area?


----------



## Mcgyver (Jun 11, 2022)

Thats as nice a lathe as was every made, but as was pointed out, value is going to depend 1) condition and 2) exactly what comes with it.   The same lathe could be 2000 or 6000 or more.....depending.   The local guy who can check it out and transport it (for a lower cost) will have a significant advantage over you in what he can pay. 

I'd go so far as to say it won't be worth it if you're not going to transport it, unless you get it for next to nothing, which is doubtful, its not that far away from Edmonton.   Call a machinery mover and see what they say?  ltl flatbed is also (i think) going to be expensive.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Jun 11, 2022)

I transported a mill from Calgary to Vancouver - so it cannot be that bad, but my mill was on a trailer, at shipper warehouse, they just forked it off. We do not know how easy it really is to move out of current location. It could be easy, or not so easy. If its not so easy I agree it may not be worth it even if you get it for next to nothing.


----------

